# Transporter un Powerbook en veille?



## Glob008 (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je vais devoir me déplacer dans Paris avec mon Powerbook 15' pour mon job. Il me serait pratique de ne pas l'éteindre entre deux rendez-vous, simplement de le mettre en veille. Mais j'ai un petit doute. A votre avis, est-ce que je prends un risque en le transportant alors qu'il n'est pas éteint ? Et, sachant que le 15' ne chauffe pas tellement, que pensez-vous du fait de le remettre dans sa "seconde peau" encore un peu chaud ?
Merci!


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2004)

il faut l'éteindre quand on  ce déplace , la veille c'est très bien si la machine ne bouge pas


----------



## Memnoch (21 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut l'éteindre quand on  ce déplace , la veille c'est très bien si la machine ne bouge pas


Je n'aurai su dire mieux grand sage


----------



## Amophis (21 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut l'éteindre quand on ne déplace , la veille c'est très bien si la machine ne bouge pas





Je crois que tes doigts ont fourchés... :mouais: 


Tu voulais dire surement que pour le transport il faut l'éteindre, lorsqu'il reste sur un bureau, on peut le laisser en veille...


Perso je l'éteint à chaque fois que je le transporte, ça évite que s'il s'ouvre accidentellement, il y ai des dégats


----------



## Glob008 (21 Octobre 2004)

Macinside,
aurais-tu voulu dire "quand on se déplace"?


----------



## Emmanuelion (21 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut l'éteindre quand on  ce déplace, la veille c'est très bien si la machine ne bouge pas



Pourquoi l'éteindre ? La qualité des systèmes unix est de n'avoir pas besoin d'être éteints, contrairement à windows, sauf lors  de mises à jour système importantes.
Est-ce pour des raisons d'économie de batterie ?


----------



## Glob008 (21 Octobre 2004)

Ca me semble plus raisonnable est effet, mais ca m'aurait arrangé que vous me disiez le contraire ... je vais cependant rester prudent. Après tout, il n'est pas très long à démarer.


----------



## willy (21 Octobre 2004)

Personnellement je n'éteins jamais mon ibook, de temps en temps un reboot, et je me déplace souvent avec, jamais eu de problèmes.


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2004)

Emmanuelion a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi l'éteindre ?



quand tu aura perdu un disque dur parce que tu a transporté ton portable en veille tu comprendra


----------



## chagregel (21 Octobre 2004)

9a fait 11 mois que je transporte le Powerbook tous les jours en veille,
dans la bagnole, dans le metro, a pied.. minimum 15 min de transport quotidiens sans oublié les voyages en caisse et en avion    

Je ne l'éteint jamais (la dernière fois c'etait il y 3 semaines)

M'enfin, sur le miens, c'est le modem qui a laché alors que je ne m'en suis servie que 2 fois  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## kisco (21 Octobre 2004)

je ne l'éteins jamais non plus depuis 5 mois quand je le transporte dans sa 2nd skin dans mon sac à dos et aucun problème à signaler !  

(d'ailleurs on en a déjà parlé dans un autre sujet)


----------



## Marcus (21 Octobre 2004)

ca fait 3 ans que j'ai des portables (2 iBook et 1 powerbook)
je les ai toujours transposter en veille et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme.
De toute facon en veille le disque dur est eteint !
Quelques composants sont encore alimentés dont la ram qui sinon serait effacé.
Perso je suis un adapte du transport en veille.
Et je range mon powerbook encore chaud dans une seconde peau en veille et il fait du metro, de la marche a pied, de la voiture et de l'avion.
C que le mien c un dur


----------



## Glob008 (21 Octobre 2004)

Merci beaucoup pour vos témoignages!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Alors la, je dois dire que je suis un peu confus, car dans un autre sujet, on disait en grande majorité que pour les déplacement, il suffisait de mettre le portable en suspension d'activité, que ca endormai totalement la machine et qu'il n'y avait aucun risque.

 Et la, sur ce sujet, il y'a bien d'autres avis.

 Je sais que sur les portables PC? il faut étaindre pour les déplacement, mais pour un PB, je ne sais plus trop quoi faire.
 Et je dois dire qu'a l'origine, pour une raison de sécurité, je l'aurais éteind, mais je dois dire que c'est aussi la classe d'arriver en rdv, d'ouvrir le PB, et la, on commence tout de suite a bosser.


----------



## fwedo (22 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> 9a fait 11 mois que je transporte le Powerbook tous les jours en veille,
> dans la bagnole, dans le metro, a pied.. minimum 15 min de transport quotidiens sans oublié les voyages en caisse et en avion
> 
> Je ne l'éteint jamais (la dernière fois c'etait il y 3 semaines)
> ...


c est pareil...depuis 10 mois, il est quasi toujours en veille et pas de pb....
a part ce modem qui est incroyablement capricieux...

pourquoi le disque marcherait il en veille ? sur les vieux portables, il fallait 'parker' le disque avant de le bouger, (on bloquait la tete de lecture), mais maintenant, c est automatique non ?, enfin j espere.....:affraid:


----------



## Amophis (22 Octobre 2004)

Bien sur que le disque est éteint en veille, mais il y a déjà eu des cas où le PB s'est ouvert et a se moment là, le disque se rallume et c'est dangereux pour le disque.

Du moment que l'écran n'a aucune chance de s'ouvrir (genre housse seconde peau ou crumpler), pourquoi pas???


----------



## Emmanuelion (22 Octobre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> c est pareil...depuis 10 mois, il est quasi toujours en veille et pas de pb....
> a part ce modem qui est incroyablement capricieux...
> 
> pourquoi le disque marcherait il en veille ? sur les vieux portables, il fallait 'parker' le disque avant de le bouger, (on bloquait la tete de lecture), mais maintenant, c est automatique non ?, enfin j espere.....:affraid:



Tout pareil !
Je trimballe mon ibook en veille un peu partout (train, voiture, avion) depuis novembre 2003.
Pas eu de problème.
J'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est le mange-disque qui lachera le premier...


----------



## ed71 (22 Octobre 2004)

pareil pour moi, j'ai tjrs transporté mon ancien ibookice est maintenant l'alu12 en veille, c'a fait parti de la portabilité !!, ouvrir et utiliser dans la seconde n'importe où et n'importe quand sa machine c'est géant, et c'a fait palir les pcistes...


----------



## woulf (22 Octobre 2004)

ibook G3 500, titanium 550, alu 17 1ghz, alu 12 1,33, toujours trimballés en veille en bécane, soit dans une second skin, soit dans un sac à dos ou récemment dans un crumpler roll'o'notes. Aucun problème; ça ne veut pas dire que je n'en aurai pas, mais moyennant une bonne protection, je pense qu'on limite largement les risques


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quand tu aura perdu un disque dur parce que tu a transporté ton portable en veille tu comprendra


 Euh, j'ai besoin d'une explication : ça change quoi pour DD qd on déplace l'ordi en veille ou éteint?


----------



## duracel (22 Octobre 2004)

Un portable c'est fait pour être trimballer.
Et la veille permet cela sans risque, la machine dors et il n'y a aucun problème. Sauf hypothèse où il s'ouvre, mais s'il est dans une house, ça me paraît difficile.
Mon ibook, je le met en veille, j'enfourche mon vélo et je pars à l'assaut des trottoirs. Je n'ai connu aucun problèe. Le seul risque, c'est qu'il se prennent des coups lors du transport avec les autres objets contenu dans le sac. Mais ce rique existe qu'il soit en veille ou non.




			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Euh, j'ai besoin d'une explication : ça change quoi pour DD qd on déplace l'ordi en veille ou éteint?



Rien.
Sauf que tu y accèdes plus rapidment en sorti de veille qu'en le redémarrant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Un portable c'est fait pour être trimballer.
> Et la veille permet cela sans risque, la machine dors et il n'y a aucun problème. Sauf hypothèse où il s'ouvre, mais s'il est dans une house, ça me paraît difficile.
> Mon ibook, je le met en veille, j'enfourche mon vélo et je pars à l'assaut des trottoirs. Je n'ai connu aucun problèe. Le seul risque, c'est qu'il se prennent des coups lors du transport avec les autres objets contenu dans le sac. Mais ce rique existe qu'il soit en veille ou non.
> 
> ...


 Donc, aucun risque suplémentaire pour le disque dur? Ce n'est pas l'avis de Mac inside que j'ai cité un peu plus haut.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Et le fait de mettre en veille ou d'éteindre, es-ce que cela change qqch a l'autonomie?


----------



## duracel (22 Octobre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Donc, aucun risque suplémentaire pour le disque dur? Ce n'est pas l'avis de Mac inside que j'ai cité un peu plus haut.



S'il est en veille, a priori, pas de risque pour le DD. 
Pour ma part, je n'ai connu aucun problème jusqu'à présent.

Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, la veille consomme de l'énergie de la batterie, alors qu'un ordi éteint non.


----------



## fwedo (22 Octobre 2004)

mais c est qd meme un peu infime cette conso...disons que si tu voyage pendant 24 heures....et encore... je ne suis pas sur que le rallumer ne pompe pas plus qu une simple sortie de veille...enfin, bref, ca ne joue pas bcp sur l autonomie la veille...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Ok, cela revient un peu a ce que je me disais.
 En fait, si on fait une mise en veille pas trop longue, c'est plutot bénéfique car ca ne pompera pas trop sur la batterie, et la sortie de veille est moins gourmande que le démarrage complet.
 Par contre, si on sait qu'on dois laisser le portable plus d'une journée en veille, alors mieux vaut l'éteindre.

 Merci pour vos conseil.

 Par contre je me pose toujours la question sur le gain ou la perte d'autonomie avec un disque plus rapide.


----------



## fwedo (22 Octobre 2004)

moi, je ne l eteint jamais volontairement, ;ais finalement tu va avoir autant d avis que de mac users !!! 
damoiseau...rapport avec le rhum ?


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

ed71 a dit:
			
		

> ouvrir et utiliser dans la seconde n'importe où et n'importe quand sa machine c'est géant, et c'a fait palir les pcistes...



n'importe quel thinkpad ibm fait cela en mieux


----------



## Amophis (22 Octobre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> mais c est qd meme un peu infime cette conso...disons que si tu voyage pendant 24 heures....et encore... je ne suis pas sur que le rallumer ne pompe pas plus qu une simple sortie de veille...enfin, bref, ca ne joue pas bcp sur l autonomie la veille...




Heu, je suis pas trop d'accord, avec mon 15", chargé à fond, un journée en veille, 1/4 de la batterie en moins....   donc pour moi la nuit, c'est dodo le mac.

Après, je ne fait pas partie des personnes concernés par l'échange de batterie, mais peut-être que la mienne est un peu endommagée (je tiens 2H30 luminosité à moitié, avec AE on, surf et Word..  )


edit: autant pour moi sur la conso durant la veille, je l'ai laissé 8H en veille, autonomie identique.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> damoiseau...rapport avec le rhum ?


 Un connaisseur je vois ...


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2004)

Mackie a dit:
			
		

> quand on *ne* déplace





			
				Mackie a dit:
			
		

> (Dernière modification par macinside 21/10/2004 à 22h06.) il faut l'éteindre quand on *ce* déplace



Ce qui est terrible, c'est que la bonne volonté est visible...


----------



## Glob008 (23 Octobre 2004)

Bon bah avec tout ca, j'ai ma réponse à ma question initiale:
pour un transport dans une second skin, pas de problème pour la veille.
Comme le disait fred.damoiseau, arriver chez un client et pouvoir lui exposer un dossier 2 secondes après avoir ouvert mon pb, ca l'fait!
Merci de votre réactivité!


----------



## maxwell (23 Octobre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ok, cela revient un peu a ce que je me disais.
> En fait, si on fait une mise en veille pas trop longue, c'est plutot bénéfique car ca ne pompera pas trop sur la batterie, et la sortie de veille est moins gourmande que le démarrage complet.
> Par contre, si on sait qu'on dois laisser le portable plus d'une journée en veille, alors mieux vaut l'éteindre.
> 
> ...


Avec Mon iBook, je l'eteint jamais et quand je suis pas là; il dort ! et meme si je m'absente trop longtemps et qu'il y a plus assez de batterie pour sortir de veille, il suffit de le brancher et c'est reparti.

C'est vraiment un avantage, quand je vois mes profs qui se galerent avec leur PC et Win*** XP qui traine a booter, je rigole


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

Ouais c clair que de pouvoir suspendre l'activité, et bénéficier d'un réveil rapide a l'exploitation, c plutot cool.

 Au bureau avec mes collègues, on commence a tous prendre des PB. Le clan mac se crée parmi nous, contre les pcistes, et je dois dire qu'il y'en a pleins qui sont vert de nous voir arriver en réunion,, ouvrir le PB, et commencer a bosser tout de suite, et faire des échanges de fichier par le BT, alors qu'eux sont en phase de démarrage de leur XP Service pack dobe


----------

